# Spindle Washer



## DrNip (Jul 14, 2013)

I am in the process of putting new hubs on my Road Master trailer and I came across an odd thing and was wondering if anybody else has experienced this. When I put my new hubs on it requires me to put two spindle washers per side. To make matters worse when I took the old hubs off the driver side had two washers but the passenger side only had one washer. If I don't put two washers the hub doesn't get tightened enough and is loose? Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 15, 2013)

Are the castle nuts the same? 
If it needs 2 washers that's ok as long as you get the nut properly set.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322439#p322439 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Are the castle nuts the same?
> If it needs 2 washers that's ok as long as you get the nut properly set.




They looked the same but i didn't think to check that. I will when I get home. Even at that, it doesn't explain why with the old hubs one side required 2 washers and the other only 1 washer and with the new hubs both sides require 2 washers. I'm just going to chalk it up to I don't know and go with the two washers on both sides.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably 2 different hubs from only having one replaced in the past.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322449#p322449 said:


> Quackrstackr » Today, 16:19[/url]"]Probably 2 different hubs from only having one replaced in the past.




That might be it. When I took the drivers side off it had no grease, a little rust and a slight gouge in the spindle that looked like they had lost the wheel on it once driving. The passenger had grease and was in mint condition.


----------



## DrNip (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I finally figured out what is going on. It looks as though in the past one of the spindles was replaced. The trailer originally came with 1-1/16 x 1-1/16 spindles. Some bozo replaced one of the spindles with a 1-3/8 x 1-1/16 spindle. So now I have a trailer with two different size hubs. Nice to know after I just purchased two 1-3/8 x 1-1/16 hubs!!!! Do I even attempt to replace the spindle/s, replace axle or should I just purchase a smaller sized hub and rock two different sizes? This trailer has turned into a nightmare and I'm thinking of cutting my loses and purchasing a new jon trailer for $900.

Edit:

Just going to spend $200 more on a new axle and new right sized hubs. Maybe I can recoup some money by selling wrong sized hubs on Craigslist.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Aug 7, 2013)

In my experience, trailer refurb ends up costing about the same as boat refurb! All I can say is, do it right. By getting the new axle and new hubs, you are eliminating a problem and simplifying things. It costs more, but you get a big piece of mind from knowing that it is fixed correctly. If I were you, I would keep one of those extra hubs as a spare.


----------



## dahut (Aug 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325156#p325156 said:


> wingsnhammers » Today, 14:16[/url]"]In my experience, trailer refurb ends up costing about the same as boat refurb! All I can say is, do it right. By getting the new axle and new hubs, you are eliminating a problem and simplifying things. It costs more, but you get a big piece of mind from knowing that it is fixed correctly. If I were you, I would keep one of those extra hubs as a spare.


This is what I was thinking, after following along. I was pretty sure SOMETHING had been replaced in the past. 
Now that you know you are most of the way there. GO ahead and finish, knowing the job is done right. Youll end up spending the money either way, so just complete and rest in the knowledge that...
a. It is right
b. You know what is under there.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 9, 2013)

I ended up replacing the bubs, axle, leaf springs and hardware just to end up not keeping the trailer. It just wasn't going to meet my needs. Wish I would have realized this before I dumped all that money into this trailer. The place I am purchasing my boat at in Arkansas is going to have a trailer custom made by Diamond City Trailers to fit my boat. Finding a trailer to fit a 12' x 48" bottom boat is tough around here in Oklahoma. Found one in Houston but that is a 7 hour drive the opposite way from the boat.


----------



## dahut (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325426#p325426 said:


> DrNip » Today, 09:37[/url]"]I ended up replacing the bubs, axle, leaf springs and hardware just to end up not keeping the trailer. It just wasn't going to meet my needs. Wish I would have realized this before I dumped all that money into this trailer. The place I am purchasing my boat at in Arkansas is going to have a trailer custom made by Diamond City Trailers to fit my boat. Finding a trailer to fit a 12' x 48" bottom boat is tough around here in Oklahoma. Found one in Houston but that is a 7 hour drive the opposite way from the boat.


Wow, that sucks. That tells me there is no such thing as a generic market.
Did you get any kind of return on the trailer?


----------



## DrNip (Aug 9, 2013)

Haven't sold it yet. I will after I get the new one in. Going to try to keep the ultimate bunk boards and vortex hubs. Will swap parts on the trailers.


----------



## dahut (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325504#p325504 said:


> DrNip » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Haven't sold it yet. I will after I get the new one in. Going to try to keep the ultimate bunk boards and vortex hubs. Will swap parts on the trailers.


Ill plan to spend a lot on my trailer, then! LOL


----------



## DrNip (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah by the time I replaced all the parts I could have gotten a new one. Trailer was $465 and then suspension, hardware, hubs, bunk board brackets, ultimate bunk boards, wire harness, jack and other misc hardware was right at $500. The trailer sure fooled me as it looked in tip top condition until I started pulling it apart. I never dreamed I would need new suspension or I wouldn't have gotten it. Where I goofed was misjudging how long of a trailer I needed. Between the fenders was only 40" so therefor I had to raise bunk boards above the fenders to fit the boat I ordered. Well in doing this I found out 15' wasn't long enough. I know I could always extend the tongue but I always regretted buying the trailer because of how narrow it was. Sell it and recoup some of my money and get a trailer that fits my boat like a glove. Live and learn. I learned alot from this. Here are pics of the final product. Pics don't have the winch post or winch installed.


----------



## Buckethead (Aug 13, 2013)

Doc, what do you think of the ultimate bunk boards? I used regular 2x4's on my trailer with the intention of the ultimate bunk board as the icing on the cake. I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 13, 2013)

Haven't got to use them yet! 1st time buyer and have heard great things about them. Boat is on order and due in sometime in September.


----------



## Buckethead (Jul 12, 2014)

We're about a year out now from your last post about the ultimate bunk boards, what is your opinion of them now?


----------



## DrNip (Jul 12, 2014)

Never got to use them as I sold the trailer and had another one custom built to fit my boat. Thinking about buying some new ones for this trailer so I don't have to back so far into the water.


----------

